# Snow foam application questions



## Bepton (Sep 18, 2014)

Just bought a karcher, a decent snow foam gun and some Meg's snow foam. I have two questions:

Do I apply the foam to a dry car, or should I rinse it first?

How long should I leave the foam to sit on the car?

Thanks,

Bepton


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Dry car definitely. If the car is wet the foam has a tendency to run off quicker. The idea is for the foam to loosen the dirt so I don't see the point in wetting the car first.
When the foam has mostly run off I apply a second coating especially if really dirty. When that has mostly run off I blast it all off then wash as normal.
There's no correct or right way - just see how it goes for yourself, how much time you want to spend doing it etc.


----------



## Bepton (Sep 18, 2014)

thanks Mark,

Will give it a go tomorrow.

Bepton


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Most people make the mistake of diluting the snow foam too much then complaining that it doesn't stay on the car long enough. You should be using at least 25% foam: 75% water in your bottle. Some foams say more 33:66. If the foam isn't on the car but on the floor it clearly isn't doing it's job so don't scrimp on the foam dilution.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Dry car first - an inch of foam solution then fill up to 3/4 does the trick for me. Enjoy!

I will also add that some foams cling more than others. Auto Finesse Avalanche doesn't stick very long compared to say Valet Pro's. Auto FInesse's one is very good.

You'll also find when your sealants are very strong it will repel the foam a bit too.


----------

